
What do you expect on a Linux distro to learn Web Development? - sebelk
If you were a newcomer and you wish to learn, train and practice web development for example: django. Let&#x27;s suppose you know little about Linux and python, how a Linux distro could you help you? What tools, wizards, configurations, would you expect?
======
verdverm
None, the particular web stack should take care of any tools, wizards, or
config that is relevant.

Web dev has become to broad.

See [https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org) for a good example. You
still need some tools around. Yarn and nodejs, but that should be it. Docker
for the more adventurous.

------
mtmail
PHP Laravel offers a Vagrant virtual machine image with instructions. One can
be up and running in 15 minutes.
[https://laravel.com/docs/5.8/homestead](https://laravel.com/docs/5.8/homestead)

